# I Need, Benchtop Planer Recommendation.



## Trigger-Time (Jul 6, 2008)

Will be for hobby stuff, would say 75% of use will be White Oak.
I'm looking at De Walt 13" planer. After searching on line, have
read some bad things about their knifes.....don't know how the
people, that are talking bad about knifes have been using them
though.......I'm all ears.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Jul 6, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> Will be for hobby stuff, would say 75% of use will be White Oak.
> I'm looking at De Walt 13" planer. After searching on line, have
> read some bad things about their knifes.....don't know how the
> people, that are talking bad about knifes have been using them
> ...



DeWalt 13" is what I've got and so for it has done what I've asked of it. Maybe I just don't read enough. I've also got the M7 mill and have heard all kinds of bad things about it. For the money, I think the DeWalt would be hard to beat.

Rodney


----------



## germy01 (Jul 6, 2008)

My dewalt works good but it does go thru the knives fast. I run a lot of white pine and after 5-10 boards I start getting nicks in the knives. They are two sided and about 50 bucks for a set.


----------



## Gumnuts (Jul 6, 2008)

+ 1 Dewalt - but there are cheaper options that would do just as well
BUT .....
Had the Dewalt bench thicknesser .Not sure if thats what you mean ??!
That was great for doing small stuff Dressed up a swag of posts.
But if yr referring to an edge planer on a stand or bench mounted i would not go below 8" .
See them called by various names !!!!!
- Graeme 
.02


----------



## buicken (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a delta 12" and something. The two speed option is very good. no problems at all with it.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 6, 2008)

I have an older Delta 12" thickness planer, and have had a 12 1/2" Delta.
Knives are reasonably priced, 2 sided.
The DeWalt, & Delta are both decent little planers If you remember what they are, little planers. Don't expect them to do what an industrial planer will and you'll like either one. For the money I like the Delta, With DeWalt you're paying a lot for the name (which isn't worth as much as it used to be). 

Andy


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jul 6, 2008)

I was looking at this one.

http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=5935

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## oldsaw (Jul 6, 2008)

I was looking at the DeWalt and ended up getting the Delta 22-580. Amazon has them right now for $425. I got mine for $400 w/free shipping, but that was a couple of years ago.

Don't use it a ton, but it does a good job. Knives seem to last pretty well, and are usually cheaper than the DeWalts too.

Mark


----------



## MikeInParadise (Jul 6, 2008)

I have the older version of the the Dewalt and it has been a real workhorse.

I have put thousands of board feet through it. Struggles a bit on 8 ft 6/4 10 inches wide but I would buy another without hesitation.

It will not Hog off large chunks and on occasion I wipe down the rollers with a rag damp with lacquer thinners to keep them stick and grabbing the wood. I have had mine 7 years and I bought it second hand.


----------



## Woodie (Jul 7, 2008)

germy01 said:


> My dewalt works good but it does go thru the knives fast. I run a lot of white pine and after 5-10 boards I start getting nicks in the knives. They are two sided and about 50 bucks for a set.



I've got the Dewalt 734 and like it fine. It gets fed almost exclusively hardwoods, and that almost exclusively cherry. I've not worked with white pine before...is it full of knots with dried sap? There's no other explanation for what you describe...other than dirty wood. Any chance the wood has embedded grit...either from the mill or in the growth of the wood itself?

Too, I wouldn't be concerned with nicks so much, so long as the blades are still otherwise sharp. A thickness planer just gets you in the ballpark...a handplane or abrasives get you home.


----------



## Backwoods (Jul 7, 2008)

I have the same Dewalt planer as you are looking at. It is a light duty planner finish planer, as long as that is what you use it for it is a good machine. I have had problems with the shavings plugging up at the motor, which melted the plastic shroud. I have replaced it twice and have wrapped the new one with electrical tape to close the gap. This has helped. 

The knives seem to last just fine, however I only run new wood thru it. The two speeds are a great feature to have as it cuts down on the sanding in the end. 
I find I have to make more passes with this planner compared to my old Delta that had a much bigger motor.

I use my big planer when I have a lot of wood to remove then finish it with the Dewalt.

Look at the Deltas they are a good machine to, and they have a better price tag. Compare the two to what your needs are, and go from there. Do not buy for the name alone.


----------



## haoleboy99 (Jul 7, 2008)

I ended up buying the Rigid 13" at Home Depot. Not my dream planer but for the price it gets the job done. Rated out well in several of the web reviews. Does a good job for what I use it for. I'm also hobby woodworker as part of house restoration and the Rigid was priced right when combined with sale prices. It also includes the stand which is normally an extra for most portable planers.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, for your response




OK......I'm like a goose, I wake up in a new world every day  
started looking a used, heaver planer's.

Kind of eying an, 15" Makita Planer Model 2040 

Gary


----------



## Brmorgan (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been eyeing those DeWalt 2-speed units too, and they always rate at or near the top in side-by-side comparisons like in Fine Woodworking magazine, for instance. 

Gary, what were the complaints about the DeWalt knives? Brittle, or couldn't be re-sharpened enough or something? All these small 12-15" planers have rather skinny knives that can only be resharpened a couple times, but most brands are reversible anyway. I have a little Delta 12-1/2" that I don't know the model number of. It's not quite the machine I'd like it to be, but I ended up getting it brand new from the store for about $100 so i couldn't argue that. It actually does a pretty good job but the end snipe is just totally unacceptable. I keep two sets of knives for my planer and jointer on hand, so that when a set gets dull I take them to get sharpened and still have a good fresh set in the machine.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 7, 2008)

i have one works great we sharpen the blades on are chipper knife sharpener tom trees


----------



## Backwood (Jul 8, 2008)

I had a delta that never gave me a problem in several years use. When I upgraded to a 20" I sold the 12 delta. Planer ran great with no noises at all. The guy that bought it had about 4000' of pine he wanted to plane. I told him to only plane 10-15 pieces at a time and let it cool and it would do it with no problem, but this planer wont made to run all day. He didnt believe me and he didnt get that far into the stack and it locked up. Then tried to say I sold him junk :monkey: That planer would have lasted a long time doing what its supposed to.


----------



## curdy (Jul 8, 2008)

Trigger, my father asked me to sell his 12 1/2" Dewalt DW734. he just upgraded to a 15" 3hp JET. Thing still looks brand new. Where are you located?


----------



## Woodie (Jul 8, 2008)

Backwood said:


> I told him to only plane 10-15 pieces at a time and let it cool and it would do it with no problem, but this planer wont made to run all day. He didnt believe me and he didnt get that far into the stack and it locked up. Then tried to say I sold him junk :monkey: That planer would have lasted a long time doing what its supposed to.



Roger that. Lunchbox planers have universal motors, and a universal just ain't meant to run balls out all day long. They're not production machines. Stay within their limits and they do a real fine job.

One of the nice things about a lunchbox is that you can plane a board all the way down to 1/8" of total thickness. Most stationaries stop at a quarter. Plenty of times I've needed splines, and that's where a lunchbox excels.


----------



## A. Stanton (Jul 8, 2008)

I always had good luck with Makita. If I was planning to use that planner a lot, I would go with them.


----------



## jdboy9 (Jul 8, 2008)

My dad has a newer dewalt benchtop and loves it but as others have said the blades go pretty quick depending on what wood you use. The finish it gives is amazing with the blade angle and I believe it uses 3 that are razor sharp when they are in order and adjusted it can be like glass after running it through.

We usually go first with the powermatic then the dewalt to finish stuff up as to help with blade life.


----------



## woodshop (Jul 9, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> OK......I'm like a goose, I wake up in a new world every day  started looking a used, heaver planer's. Kind of eying an, 15" Makita Planer Model 2040 Gary





Woodie said:


> Roger that. Lunchbox planers have universal motors, and a universal just ain't meant to run balls out all day long. They're not production machines. Stay within their limits and they do a real fine job.



Exactly... if you're going to be planing lots of wood, you just can't ask a boy to do a man's job. Those lunchbox planers are great... I've owned several different models over the years, but they are just not built for serous heavy duty planing for hours at a time. You'll burn up a motor, shred a belt or beat out a bearing. I can tell you from experience many don't have the power to pull a large heavy roughsawn board through them for the first couple passes. Once you get one semi-smooth side on the board then things go a little better. As woodie says, make sure you stay within their limits. btw... whey won't always tell you those limits, they want to sell you a $3-400 planer.


----------



## Neubauer6 (Jul 9, 2008)

If you want to spend $500, the Dewalt is a great planer for the money. The two speed option is very handy for dimensioning or finishing. However, the Ridgid planer at $360 has three knives and does a heck of a job for the money. Plus if you burn it up it has a lifetime service agreement. I've had the new model for several months planing mostly black walnut and birch with no problems.


----------



## woodshop (Jul 10, 2008)

Neubauer6 said:


> If you want to spend $500, the Dewalt is a great planer for the money. The two speed option is very handy for dimensioning or finishing. However, the Ridgid planer at $360 has three knives and does a heck of a job for the money. Plus if you burn it up it has a lifetime service agreement. I've had the new model for several months planing mostly black walnut and birch with no problems.



so... just to get this strait... you buy the Rigid, but then run the &#%$ out of it like it was a larger production planer, and when you burn up that universal motor or beat out a bearing or two, they fix it for you? ...how many times?


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jul 11, 2008)

Found an used, Woodmaster model 718 planner.

From his ad. *"moulder,drum sander,gang rip saw,thickness planner,1 1/2 years old,like new,5hp,separate varible speed control" *

He told me on the phone that it may have four hours on it.
Priced at $1400 and dose come with drum sander, moulder and 2 gang
rip saw.

So anyone have, used or know anything good or bad about Woodmaster planers?

Link to Woodmaster http://www.woodmastertools.com/s/planers.cfm


Thanks,
Gary the Goose


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 11, 2008)

Good planers, and probably what i would buy if i replaced my planers...

Rob


----------



## woodshop (Jul 11, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> Found an used, Woodmaster model 718 planner.


Just had to chime in here. I've been told by other woodworkers that Woodmaster does make good machines, with more guts and with motors that will last much longer than the lunchbox types. Just keep in mind that you are buying lots of extra capabilities that even most woodworkers, unless they have specific dedicated tasks, don't use or use very infrequently. For that same money you want to plunk down for that used Woodmaster, you could get a standard 15 inch planer like the Grizzly G0453Z with a spiral cutterhead. For half that money, under $800, a standard G0453 15 inch. Jet, Powermatic etc all sell this same planer, coming from the same factory on the other side of the world. Many colors, same planer. The basic internal parts and gears even interchange from brand to brand. I can tell you from personal experience having one in my woodshop for over 20 years that they will run ALL day long, day after day and keep asking for more. The advantage of the Woodmaster is more versatility... gang saws... sanding drum I think... the works. I can also tell you though from listening to other woodworkers over the years, that the set-up time to go between these tools on that planer gets old real quick. 99% of the time, you're going to want to use it as a planer to thickness a board, period. The standard 15" planers like that G0453 (or the larger 20 inch versions) have been around for many many years and are workhorses. They thickness boards, do it well and do it hour after hour, day after day for years in production shops all around the world. Most woodshops that do more than just weekend putzing around or an occasional large project, have one of these standard 15" planers, either with knives or the newer spiral cutterheads which plane figured wood better, which I recently upgraded to. Not knocking the lunchbox planers... I've owned several over the years, and for many woodshops they are fine and all you need. I've actually read in some of the journals that some are being made more robust to last longer than they used to. Just don't confuse apples and oranges here though... they were never meant to plane thousands of bd ft of lumber or do it all day long. No more than an F 16 was built to carry the bomb load of a B-52. You'll wear one out in a few months if you try and use it like a larger beefier thickness planer. From what I've read and heard from woodworkers, the Woodmaster 718 is a step way above the lunchbox, and is a good machine, built to last. However, I have also heard that they try and do too many things and thus don't do any one necessarily really well. For example, they don't have the amount of mass, cast iron the standard 15" planers have, and thus don't absorb as much vibration planing. (I know, now I'm going to get flak from satisfied Woodmaster owners... sheeesh... ). Again... unless you have a specific setup for a product or production process, 99% of the time all you want to do is thickness a board... take something right off the drying pile from milling it months or years earlier, and turn it into S4S lumber. Period. (actually you will also need a jointer to do that, but that's another post). If you want a machine that will thickness wood day after day for years on end... you're going to have to plop down $800 for a beefier standard 15" planer. I understand many guys can't justify that kind of money in their woodshops, and that's fine. All I'm saying is call apples apples and oranges oranges, and understand they taste different. opcorn:


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 11, 2008)

> Just had to chime in here. I've been told by other woodworkers that Woodmaster does make good machines, with more guts and with motors that will last much longer than the lunchbox types. Just keep in mind that you are buying lots of extra capabilities that even most woodworkers, unless they have specific dedicated tasks, don't use or use very infrequently. For that same money you want to plunk down for that used Woodmaster, you could get a standard 15 inch planer like the Grizzly G0453Z with a spiral cutterhead. For half that money, under $800, a standard G0453 15 inch. Jet, Powermatic etc all sell this same planer, coming from the same factory on the other side of the world. Many colors, same planer. The basic internal parts and gears even interchange from brand to brand. I can tell you from personal experience having one in my woodshop for over 20 years that they will run ALL day long, day after day and keep asking for more.



I know of more than one owner of a Grizz planer, (and the clones) that haven't had the luck you have had. Several have had motor problem, and two others have had soft gear problems with Grizz planers. My brother has a 20" Grizz planer and says it came with junk knives, and doesn't plane wood right off his mill worth a beans.

Make mine the Woodmaster please... It comes with an "quality" industrial motor and the planer is American made. I keep hearing over and over how good they are made, and that they are very long lasting.

Rob


----------



## woodshop (Jul 11, 2008)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I know of more than one owner of a Grizz planer, (and the clones) that haven't had the luck you have had. Several have had motor problem, and two others have had soft gear problems with Grizz planers. My brother has a 20" Grizz planer and says it came with junk knives, and doesn't plane wood right off his mill worth a beans.
> 
> Make mine the Woodmaster please... It comes with an "quality" industrial motor and the planer is American made. I keep hearing over and over how good they are made, and that they are very long lasting.
> 
> Rob



When it comes to woodworking equipment, I've found that there are just so many different scenarios of how shops are set up and more important, how equipment is specifically used, that you're always going to get different opinions and experiences for any particular piece of equipment or brand. Jump on any woodworker forum and you can find Taiwan hardware problems up the gazoo. With the number of oriental machines out there, I'm surprised there isn't more than there is. On the other hand, here is an example of Woodmaster problems... easily fixed apparently, but relates to the less mass problem I've heard about them from some woodworker forums. 

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Modifications_Cure_Woodmaster_718_Chatter.html

On the other hand, yes I have also heard how well the Woodmaster is built. I also know that in general, oriental motors just arn't as durable as a good Baldor counterpart. Not as much insulating coating on the wiring for example. Problem is the Baldor is often triple or more the price of the equivalent Taiwan motor. In a perfect world I'd buy top of the line everything, and replace all my motors with Baldor American made if the equipment didn't already have it... but alas I have to buy shoes and cereal as well as planers. So as with the vast majority of woodworkers who built their shops in the last 10-15 years, about 3/4 of my woodshop speaks Chinese (and a little Italian) along with a few early Rockwell Delta and older Craftsman machines that do indeed speak English. 

Bottom line is, unless we're all working wood the exact same way in the same shop space, you're going to get different opinions on equipment. Kinda like chainsaws and bandmills opcorn:


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jul 11, 2008)

Used Woodmaster was spoken for by the time I got there.
But did get to make a few passes on oak board. It looks
brand new, sander and gang saws are still sealed new in package.

I really like the separate variable speed motor for feed rollers.
As woodshop said, it could use some more weight (cast). Looks
as if it would take some time to change from planer to gang saws.

After planing board, pulled cover and noticed planer pulley was
warmer than I thought it should have been, v-belts seemed 
tight enough. Motor and planer pulley's maybe out alignment.

Woodshop, your post are very much apperished and are leaning
me very much to the Grizzly. Are the Spiral-Cutterhead's worth
the extra money. In this case $500 or $600?


$500 head







$600 head





Thanks,
Gary


----------



## scryan (Jul 11, 2008)

I have the 12" Delta and I love it. The guy I bought it from sold it to buy the 13" Dewalt and he wishes he had kept the Delta. Bear in mind, I'm a huge Dewalt guy. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## woodshop (Jul 11, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> Woodshop, your post are very much apperished and are leaning
> me very much to the Grizzly. Are the Spiral-Cutterhead's worth
> the extra money. In this case $500 or $600?



I get asked this so often. Here is the bottom line IMHO... IF you do a lot of planing, and/or have a little business maybe and can write off the cost... or if you simply have the bucks to afford it, spiral cutterheads are DEFINITELY worth the extra money. In the long run, after the initial investment, as far as maintenance and replacing blades, they actually don't cost any more than knives, and some folks in the woodworking forums actually believe they are cheaper. (I'm leaning towards that view myself). Reason... each of those little cutterheads have 4 surfaces. When they get dull, or if you accidentally run a nail through and nick up one or two, you simply unscrew and turn the individual cutterhead 90 degrees to the next surface. The real seller for me though is they are solid carbide, so they last way longer than steel knives. So not only does the sharp surface last longer, but you get essentially 4 changes of blades per set. Sure those little square carbide cutters are pricey (couple bucks a pop), but if you do the math, no more than changing out 4 sets of knives. Another advantage is they do a better job on figured wood since they kinda slice the wood instead of planing it strait on as standard knives do. Another minor advantage is they are noticeably quieter. A disadvantage I found in my jointer is that it does take a little more force to push the wood past the head. On the planer, that's not a problem of course. I've only had my 15" planer and 8" jointer configured with sprial cutterhead for about a year and a half, but I can tell you this... I will never go back to knives. As for the Grizzly or Jet or Powermatic, as with all Taiwan/Chinese machines, once in a while you get a dud. Nature of the beast.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, just a few min. ago found out *Grizzly* has one of it's
big showrooms about 100 miles away......Roadtrip!  


Gary


----------



## MJR (Jul 12, 2008)

I bought this Ridgid planer used about seven years ago $100. This is the first problem I had, a $3.47 sprocket. Some of the best money I have spent.


http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u54/MJR007/IMG_1394.jpg


----------



## Neubauer6 (Jul 20, 2008)

so... just to get this strait... you buy the Rigid, but then run the &#%$ out of it like it was a larger production planer, and when you burn up that universal motor or beat out a bearing or two, they fix it for you? ...how many times?

Reply to Woodshop:
They assign a product lifetime to the planer....somewhere in the 8-10 year range I believe. As long as they don't see any "abuse" they will continue to repair it.


----------



## cjk (Jul 20, 2008)

Any of these a good deal?

Belsaw 12"x6" three knife heavy duty planer/moulder/gang saw, 3 hp 120/220 1ph motor, Model 9013 asking $500

Ryobi AH - 115 Planer/Jointer 
12.5x7.25 self feed planer with over the top return roller. 
2 blade cutter head on planer and jointer asking $600

13" Rockwell thickness planer (230V),Model 22650 asking $700

These seem a little sturdier than a bench top.


----------



## woodshop (Jul 20, 2008)

cjk said:


> Any of these a good deal?
> 
> Belsaw 12"x6" three knife heavy duty planer/moulder/gang saw, 3 hp 120/220 1ph motor, Model 9013 asking $500
> 
> ...



Without seeing the machines, hearing them plane and seeing how beat up or not the bearings are, or how true the tables are... there is no way to really giving you an opinion. Used woodworking equipment is kinda like buying a used car. There are good deals, and then there are machines people are trying to unload for whatever reason. However, before I'd pay $600 for that Rockwell 13" you mentioned, for the same money, I'd buy a standard 15" Grizzly, Jet or Delta. Just my opinion.


----------



## curdy (Jul 21, 2008)

woodshop said:


> Without seeing the machines, hearing them plane and seeing how beat up or not the bearings are, or how true the tables are... there is no way to really giving you an opinion. Used woodworking equipment is kinda like buying a used car. There are good deals, and then there are machines people are trying to unload for whatever reason. However, before I'd pay $600 for that Rockwell 13" you mentioned, for the same money, I'd buy a standard 15" Grizzly, Jet or Delta. Just my opinion.



I'll second that.


----------



## EPA (Jul 21, 2008)

I want to get a big 18-20" but still collecting the $ ---So I bought a cheepo-13 1/2 " 220 v. unit from Harbor Freight- I have run quite a bit thru it with no problems---Other than jamming a 12" x10' board in that had about 1/4" tapor and jammed to a stall and cooked the drive belt--new belt and all is well // the unit was about $325 as I recall // and it takes generic blades at small money Epa


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I posted 15 days ago on this thread that the DeWalt WD735 had done every thing I'd asked of it. A week later, I cooked the motor on it and may well have changed my mind. I'm finding out all kinds of good stuff about getting parts for this thing. And just how much the parts really cost. So,now I'm looking at a Woodmaster. I think it might be heavy enough to get the job done. Live and learn I guess. Just costs a lot to learn.

Rodney


----------



## oldsaw (Jul 21, 2008)

Rodney, I've got two friends with Woodmasters and they both like them.
Good machine.

Mark


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Jul 22, 2008)

Mark, question for you. Is Woodmaster and Hawk the same thing?

Rodney


----------



## BobL (Jul 22, 2008)

Talking about planers, while not exactly benchtop, this is what we have recently picked up for the milling yard. It's 1500 lbs, with 16" cutters, 3 phase, 440 volts. The 8" rebate side table looks pretty useful too.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 24, 2008)

BobL said:


> Talking about planers, while not exactly benchtop, this is what we have recently picked up for the milling yard. It's 1500 lbs, with 16" cutters, 3 phase, 440 volts. The 8" rebate side table looks pretty useful too.



We call that a "jointer"... and that looks like a nice one... Mines a 8" Rockwell, and sometimes i wish it was a bit bigger, but i've been getting along with it pretty good for about 30 years now...

Rob


----------



## woodshop (Jul 24, 2008)

BobL said:


> Talking about planers, while not exactly benchtop, this is what we have recently picked up for the milling yard. It's 1500 lbs, with 16" cutters, 3 phase, 440 volts. The 8" rebate side table looks pretty useful too.



Hey nice find... 16", I'm jealous. The 8" limitation of my jointer is the weak link in my woodshop at the moment. That monster you have there is what I need, although I could never find room for something that large. Are you going to convert it to 220 single phase or do you have 440/3 where you are there?


----------



## BobL (Jul 24, 2008)

Sawyer Rob said:


> We call that a "jointer"... and that looks like a nice one... Mines a 8" Rockwell, and sometimes i wish it was a bit bigger, but i've been getting along with it pretty good for about 30 years now...
> 
> Rob



We also call them jointers, or planer-jointers. 
I also have a 10" combination planer-jointer/thicknesser like this





It's a nice machine to use on softer smaller dimension timber but its 1.5 HP motor struggles in some of the harder aussie timbers which is why I got involved in the 3 phase 3HP unit.


----------



## vinsapprentice (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi: I'm new to this site but old to woodworking. I have a lsrge collection of antique woodworking machinery and can tell you that I've yet to find new machinery regardless of maker that can compare to a great cast iron machine made for serious woodworking. You should check out www.owwm.org and www.owwm.com You will see that good 24 inch planers are available right under your nose regardless of what country you're in for very little money. So with a little elbow grease and some basic machine maintenance you can have a workhorse that will run 20 inch wide 8/4 stock 24/7 for a lot of years with nothing more than a little electric bill. BTW the helical cutter heads are hands down better than anything out there.

The dream machine - A 36 inch Baxter Whitney, Buss, Yates American or other similarly rugged brand outfitted with a replaceable tooth helical cutterhead.

Ernie


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jul 27, 2008)

vinsapprentice said:


> Hi: I'm new to this site but old to woodworking. I have a lsrge collection of antique woodworking machinery and can tell you that I've yet to find new machinery regardless of maker that can compare to a great cast iron machine made for serious woodworking. You should check out www.owwm.org and www.owwm.com You will see that good 24 inch planers are available right under your nose regardless of what country you're in for very little money. So with a little elbow grease and some basic machine maintenance you can have a workhorse that will run 20 inch wide 8/4 stock 24/7 for a lot of years with nothing more than a little electric bill. BTW the helical cutter heads are hands down better than anything out there.
> 
> The dream machine - A 36 inch Baxter Whitney, Buss, Yates American or other similarly rugged brand outfitted with a replaceable tooth helical cutterhead.
> 
> Ernie




Welcome to AS.......and thanks for the links


Gary


----------

